# Improving Morgan's Golden Sheaf Wheat Beer



## st.sloth (6/9/09)

Just picked a tin of the Golden Sheaf plus a tin of LME (Wheat).

I recently had a wheat beer with a strong banana presence. It's all in the yeast, yes?

Would I be on the right track with this?: http://www.craftbrewer.com.au/shop/details.asp?PID=1638

This is my first wheat extract. Should I even be considering hop additions?


----------



## goomboogo (6/9/09)

Have you used liquid yeasts before? If not then this would be as good as time as any to start. The 3068 is a fantastic yeast and has the potential to give you that banana presence you're after.

As far as hops, this will depend your tastes. The kit should provide ample bittering. Late additions for flavour/aroma is not something I would do with a wheat beer using the 3068 yeast but then again, many people would. It's a matter of personal preference.

But definitely give that yeast a try. If you haven't used liquid yeasts before there is a stack of information available on this forum. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## st.sloth (24/9/09)

finally gonna chuck this baby on (i've been procrastinating)

the 3068 packet states temp range 18-24c, as does the website (however at the end it does say:'adjust to desired fermentation temperature')

i'd always thought that with this type of yeast you would ferment at largering temps????


----------



## Macca17 (24/9/09)

I added 1kg of LDME, Coriander seeds and some Orange Peel, fermented with
Safbrew WB-06, tasted nicer then than a Hoegaarden Clone I did.
The liquid yeast will be better.


----------



## goomboogo (24/9/09)

Definitely not at lager temps such as 10c to 12c. Especially if you're after the banana presence. The yeast will throw different flavours depending where in the mentioned range fermentation takes place, among other factors. Banana will be more noticeable when fermented in the higher part of the range and will be more subdued at the lower end. Some people find more spiciness such as clove when fermented lower.


----------



## st.sloth (26/9/09)

bubbling away now at 16-18 degrees (that's the best i can do without setting up some kind of dedicated heating system - incidently, i've got a fishtank heater sitting around - anyone recommend/against using one of these for brewing purposes?)

guess i should've thought about this beforehand, but would having put the tin of LME in with no bittering hops essentially sweetened the final product? 

appreciating the input


----------



## st.sloth (3/11/09)

Just got this one hooked up now. 

The banana profile i was after was certainly delivered by the 3068 Activator pack - sickenly so when served 
at higher temps, for example when i drop the ball on mantaining fridge temp, and it creeps up to 6-8 degrees. So much banana that i almost want to gag. 

However dropping it back down to 4 supresses it to the perfect level, letting the other yummy characteristics of the wheat pleasure my tongue. Amazing how much difference a few degrees in serving temp can make! 

Appreciate all the advice and input.

Louie


----------



## manticle (3/11/09)

st.sloth said:


> bubbling away now at 16-18 degrees (that's the best i can do without setting up some kind of dedicated heating system - incidently, i've got a fishtank heater sitting around - anyone recommend/against using one of these for brewing purposes?)
> 
> guess i should've thought about this beforehand, but would having put the tin of LME in with no bittering hops essentially sweetened the final product?
> 
> appreciating the input



Yes it will as part of malt does not ferment out, leaving residual sweetness. Bittering hops can balance the perception of this. However, depending on how traditional you want to be, German wheat beers are usually quite low in IBU and have little to no hop aroma. They are meant to be a bit tart and thirst quenching. I reckon it will probably end up quite tasty. The use of wheat malt rather than generic LME was a good choice. A higher level of carbonation will help balance that malt a bit.

I reckon those temps are great for this - I wouldn't try and go higher. Trying to keep my hefe at 17 at the moment.


----------

